# Sea salt enema treating IBS-D & Chronic Fatique?



## marko001 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've had IBS-D and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome since I was a teenager and survived decades of suffering. I'm generally so tired that I can barely survive work much less a personal life. I recently started giving myself sea salt enemas and my fatigue disappeared and my IBS symptoms seriously improved. Has anyone else had this experience?

I do an enema with a teaspoon of sea salt mixed in a cup of purified water and hold the fluid inside me for 5-10 minutes. I repeat this several times until I feel my fatigue fade.

Normally, I can't eat sea salt because it causes severe diarrhea and any benefit I got from eating it quickly disappears as I lose the minerals in the diarrhea. Oddly enough, I can eat table salt. So, this is the only sea salt I've gotten into my body for decades, maybe my whole life.

Has anyone else had this experience? Has anyone else tried this? If so, how much do you put in the enema and how often? Thanks!


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Mark,

A teaspoon of salt in a cup of water is way too much salt. A saline solution contains one teaspoon of salt per quart - one fourth as much salt as you are using!!

With my doctor's approval I self-adminster daily morning enemas to control my bowel incontinence. My normal procedure consists of a two quart soapsuds enema (1 teaspoon per quart of mild Castile soap plus 1 teaspoon per quart of salt), followed by a two quart rinse consisting of only the saline water. I suffer from severe chronic constipation which causes overflow diarrhea. The symptom is diarrhea but the cause is the constipation, so you treat for the constipation.

If your objective is to clear out the lower bowel of feces, one cup is too little to do the trick.

Regarding salt, it is best to avoid table salt containing iodine. Look for sea salt or kosher salt. They skip the iodine but contain the minerals.

--JD


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I find it extremely strange that sodium would cause diarrhea in you. For one, it is excreted by the kidneys, and secondly would likely be completely absorbed by the time it passed through the earliest part of the small intestine.


----------

